# Good case for Water Cooling?



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm going to start working on my first water cooling project. I'm looking for a good full or mid tower case that is "water cooling friendly" for mounting the rad and pump. I'm new to water cooling, so I'm looking for this to go as easy as possible, without any or not much modding. What are some good options under $125?


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2008)

what are you looking to cool ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

another thing, are you looking to put the water cooling system fully into your computer case, like mine, or just have it? 

NZXT Blackline is a choice


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> another thing, are you looking to put the water cooling system fully into your computer case, like mine, or just have it?
> 
> NZXT Blackline is a choice



I'm not sure about orientation. Whatever works best. I would prefer not to crowd the inside too much, and I don't want to have to mod the case too much. Decent case there, but i'm looking for a case that a little more subtle, and I'm not thrilled with side windows, unless the window is small.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> another thing, are you looking to put the water cooling system fully into your computer case, like mine, or just have it?
> 
> NZXT Blackline is a choice





DOM said:


> what are you looking to cool ?



Just the cpu.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

I would try to stay with your case. if you are just starting it's best to keep it minimal and see if you like it.

then you can plan for a bigger watercooling case if you like it, because if you like it you might start cooling northie and video cards too./././


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

TT Armor of course  (it is a little over tho..)


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

I have that case,  i like it, it took some mods but i mounted a 360 rad on the front,
blacked out the inside and highlighted it with dark blue metal flake, it's a sweet case and has massive airflow.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm having second thoughts on water cooling. Not sure I want to invest in a new case right now, and I'm not sure I have time to do modding. I'm on the fence.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you might like the 
Antec Gun Metal Case
since you can take it apart, place the pump wherever and what not. 3/8" tubing will work quite nice.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for you input guys, but I think I might just stick to air cooling for now. After feeling impulsive, I'm now thinking I don't want to invest in a new case, and I've pulled out of a deal to buy some water cooling stuff (sorry systemviper). I appreciate all of the input guys.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Just think of it this way man. Even if you aren't going to get a water system, at lease you know what to look for in the future and so forth... 
Right man?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

I wasn't too sure until I Checked, but the NZXT Tempest has placed already made for water tubing. It's on the back and you can mount your rad inside or out (on top I believe). Plus it comes under the price point and has an MIR. I think you can get it cheaper on Buy.com though.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 14, 2008)

The new CoolerMaster HAF 932 has a dedicated spot on top for a 240 or 320 rad.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2008)

why dont you use the case you got and use a rad box and cut some holes in the back for the tubes


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

OK guys, because I don't want to do any modding or buy a new case, any thoughts on Coolit products, like the freezone or eliminator? I've seen mixed reviews.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Me, personally, I wouldn't say for a person to get a all ready made cooler... But, Coolit is pretty nice look... Eliminator I like myself....


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> The new CoolerMaster HAF 932 has a dedicated spot on top for a 240 or 320 rad.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160



WOW, that is a sweet case, i hope it comes down in price, looks like sweet airflow but some cooling potential.

I also like the hd rack pointing towards the side opening too.


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, because I don't want to do any modding or buy a new case, any thoughts on Coolit products, like the freezone or eliminator? I've seen mixed reviews.



how much are they going to cost you ? cuz dont they cost a bit 

cuz what do you need if you where to go with water ?

rad, cpu, block, pump, tubing, etc ?


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

yea, i made a nice little package for him to start off.,...
laing pump
xspc top
MCR240
Swiftech storm
and other stuff....


But now he has passed,


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

DOM said:


> how much are they going to cost you ? cuz dont they cost a bit
> 
> cuz what do you need if you where to go with water ?
> 
> rad, cpu, block, pump, tubing, etc ?



The Eliminator I can get for $130, the freezone is $170. The thing I like about it, is there is no modding necessary, and it will fit in my case.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

> The Eliminator I can get for $130, the freezone is $170. The thing I like about it, is there is no modding necessary, and it will fit in my case.



let us know if you go for it, how well they do...

is there anybody out there using them?

Also what is the best CPU air cooler?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> let us know if you go for it, how well they do...
> 
> is there anybody out there using them?
> 
> Also what is the best CPU air cooler?



Well, I know Air coolers. I've owned about 25 of them over the last 2 years. My favorite is the Zerotherm NV120. Probably the best by a couple of degrees is the TRUE. Some would say the Sunbeam CC or Xig 1283. However, I was NOT impressed by the Xig.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Coolit systems are pretty nice. If you never go to add anything else, they are good. Something I wouldn't think of one to get because of the fact you change chips... But, thats me.
I would go with the freezone. That's a Coolit $400 set up... So, if you can get that baby for $170... Then go with it.

As for air cooler, I would go with this SV.
Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer Heatpipe CPU Cooler
They say on Frostytech that it's the best right now. But, I still go with the Xigmatek S1283


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm having second thoughts on water cooling. Not sure I want to invest in a new case right now, and I'm not sure I have time to do modding. I'm on the fence.



Simple solution Paul.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108084&Tpk=radbox

If running 1/2" tubing, all you need to do is drill 2 holes in your case for the tubes. Nothing major in the ways of modding at all.

Do not get a CoolIt setup. Way overpriced for the performance.


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The Eliminator I can get for $130, the freezone is $170. The thing I like about it, is there is no modding necessary, and it will fit in my case.



well if cutting two holes in the back is to much idk what to say lol

well heres a review on here CoolIT Freezone lil old


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I know Air coolers. I've owned about 25 of them over the last 2 years. My favorite is the Zerotherm NV120. Probably the best by a couple of degrees is the TRUE. Some would say the Sunbeam CC or Xig 1283. However, I was NOT impressed by the Xig.



BAM, man that is the first time I have heard anyone say that! 

I love Zerotherm, I have used the Zerotherm BTF90 and it's still kicking in 2 systems with great temps. And i just got the Zerotherm Nervana 120mm and I love it!

Sweet!!!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Simple solution Paul.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108084&Tpk=radbox
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention, if you use 3/8" tubing, you don't even have to drill. You can pass the tubes thru an expansion slot.



Paulieg said:


> Well, I know Air coolers. I've owned about 25 of them over the last 2 years. My favorite is the Zerotherm NV120. Probably the best by a couple of degrees is the TRUE. Some would say the Sunbeam CC or Xig 1283. However, I was NOT impressed by the Xig.


I think it's this particular cooler, Must be slightly off or something, because it's not performing for me either. I think I'm gonna try some light lapping on it sometime in the future, just enough to make sure the heatpipes are all making even contact.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.epowerhousepc.com/Koolance-PC2-601BLW-Entry-Level-Server-p-519.html

A little dated, but basically turn-key.  It's the same box that I'm using right now (but the blue is nice  mine's black!)...  It's a modded Chieftech case.

I can't beleive they are selling it for so cheap.

Caveat: You'll need a CPU block to go with it.

Pros - Redundant pumps, thermal probe @ CPU block, temp readout, Auto fan modes, Auto Kill switch (in case BOTH pumps fail ...or something else).  Room to grow.

Cons:  1/4" tubing


----------



## sampofin (Sep 15, 2008)

antec 1200


----------



## Binge (Sep 15, 2008)

Firstly this thread got me to make a user account and comment 



Cold Storm said:


> I think you might like the
> Antec Gun Metal Case
> since you can take it apart, place the pump wherever and what not. 3/8" tubing will work quite nice.



If you want to ignore the money of water cooling and have fun this case mentioned above will give you the most possible flexability with any number of kits, rads, and tubing size right out of the box.  I seem to make the same mistakes over and over when I pick a chassis to avoid spending $$$ and end up forgetting that to lower air flow is to cool more components with water.  After moding a "s***" case to get the flow I needed and the holes right where I want them I realised I would have spent the extra 50-60 bucks just to get a case like this!  ONE hole in that case and it would suit my cooling setup.

Coming from experiance (e.g. too much money wasted on water cooling trouble shooting) I would have to say don't do it!  Especially for a CPU the cost of an entry level Rad, which really doesn't do the job and that's what you're getting on that CoolIT crap, pump, and block is "too much".  By "too much" I mean money or fun .  By the way my most recent pump was a defect, caught on fire, and I almost fried my CPU! 

Difference of a cpu on water and a cpu on air realistically is next to nothing unless you're using a peltier or you're trying to cool a 65nm quad core with a wicked overclock.  I've noticed that with 45nm tech that the chips will be warm (45-50C) and only warm with shoddy air on sane voltages.  The gpus on the other hand are beautiful on water cooling and I would recommend water solely for the purpose of keeping your baby nice and comfortable while it churns out pixels.  Cheers


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2008)

punch out the bottom and use this one

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3319620&CatId=32

looks like a sweet case to me


----------

